# Фильц или поролон? Опрос



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (4 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте друзья. На форуме иногда случаются споры по поводу материала для переклейки основания клапанов. Мне интересно увидеть мнения профессионалов касательно этого вопроса. Я создал голосование для этого.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (5 Мар 2021)

А может вы имели в виду не фильц, а фетр? В любом случае поролон менее долговечен.


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (5 Мар 2021)

Maestro V.D. написал(а):


> А может вы имели в виду не фильц, а фетр? В любом случае поролон менее долговечен.


Я видел в одном видео канала Сергея забровського в ютуб. Он говорил, что фильц это более европейское название, а фетр наше название.


----------



## kep (5 Мар 2021)

Yaroslav Yatsyk написал(а):


> Я видел в одном видео канала Сергея забровського в ютуб. Он говорил, что фильц это более европейское название, а фетр наше название.


Немецкое слово filz, английское felt означают одно и то же - фетр.


----------



## MAN (5 Мар 2021)

Существует версия, что фильц и фетр это разновидности войлока, но при этом не совсем одно и то же, так как различаются исходным сырьём.
Но об этом скорее всего можно так же бесконечно и столь же безрезультатно рассуждать и спорить, как и о том является ли баян гармонью, а кнопочный аккордеон баяном и справедливо ли клавишный аккордеон называть рояльным баяном. 
Кстати о сырье, если это натуральный пух или шерсть, то долговечность в сравнении с поролоном оказывается под большим сомнением, учитывая вкусовые предпочтения моли.


----------



## vev (5 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Существует версия, что фильц и фетр это разновидности войлока, но при этом не совсем одно и то же, так как различаются исходным сырьём.
> Но об этом скорее всего можно так же бесконечно и столь же безрезультатно рассуждать и спорить, как и о том является ли баян гармонью, а кнопочный аккордеон баяном и справедливо ли клавишный аккордеон называть рояльным баяном.
> Кстати о сырье, если это натуральный пух или шерсть, то долговечность в сравнении с поролоном оказывается под большим сомнением, учитывая вкусовые предпочтения моли.


Про моль, таки не правы! У меня стоит Стелла немецкая с нормальным фильцем, а поролон за это время всяко рассыпался бы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Мар 2021)

Я не стал участвовать в опросе). Ибо "Что долговечнее?"- это некорректно. Долговечнее вообще чугун... .
Что лучше и на каком инструменте?
На всём СССР и ГДР лучше поролон. Углы рычагов гуляют, деки не высшего качества, механики люфтят и пр. Поролон приспосабливается, он прощает производителю огрехи. Современный поролон и поролон из 1950-1970хх, это как "Государь" и "Милостивый государь"... . Слово похожее, а качество гораздо выше. Как минимум- с военных респираторов, как максимум- от друзей из Германии. И прослужит он всю оставшуюся жизнь инструмента или владельца (нужное подчеркнуть). Старинный слежался за 40 лет? Тот который из палеолита? Современный дорогой слежится пусть тоже за 40 лет. Кто собирается жить вечно- список в студию... .
На лучших инструментах уровня сильно выше среднего- фильц. Там другие механики, там другие деки, там вообще всё другое. При высокой точности изготовления можно лайки лепить вообще голяком на клапана, и если б не грохот, то было бы не хуже). Фильц на инструментах высокого уровня (от 300 000) и на герметизацию никак не влияет, там и так всё хорошо. Он просто глушит дробь клапанов о деку... . Я в целом люблю хороший современный поролон. Как на фото, из Германии. Листы примерно А3. Не продаю, где берут другие- не скажу).


----------



## glory (6 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ..как на фото, из Германии. Листы примерно А3. Не продаю, где берут другие- не скажу).


А в личку?..
Или хотя бы как называется - для чего используется...
Надоело самому резать...


----------



## MAN (6 Мар 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Про моль, таки не правы! У меня стоит Стелла немецкая с нормальным фильцем, а поролон за это время всяко рассыпался бы.


Так она же (моль-то) не настолько глупа, чтобы ломать себе последние зубы об немецкий фильц когда у нормального инженера (который завсегда в штанах и которого на руках носют) в дому, поди, шкафы от шуб и прочих вкусняшек ломятся.  
А вот у тех кто по призванию трудится, не имея в запасе лишних трусов, чтобы резинку из них для удержания крышечки на подбородниках вытащить, поролон вполне может дольше продержаться.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Мар 2021)

Да я


glory написал(а):


> А в личку?..


Да я сам не знаю. Мой наставник по ремонту- из потомков переселенцев, немцев Поволжья. Там нынче активно идёт прорастание взаимных контактов с Фатерляндом. Ему шлют материалы, он со мной делится... .


----------



## hovrin120 (7 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Кстати о сырье, если это натуральный пух или шерсть, то долговечность в сравнении с поролоном оказывается под большим сомнением, учитывая вкусовые предпочтения моли.


Эту живность (моль) лет 30 назад наблюдал и то не в баянах аккордеонах а в платяных шкафах, их морили тогда нафталином и одежда имела специфический запах, и как надо хранить инструмент чтобы его съела моль.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Мар 2021)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> Эту живность (моль) лет 30 назад наблюдал и то не в баянах аккордеонах а в платяных шкафах, их морили тогда нафталином и одежда имела специфический запах, и как надо хранить инструмент чтобы его съела моль.


Киньте таблетку от моли в футляр инструмента и спите спокойно)).


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я в целом люблю хороший современный поролон


А с клеями для поролона не приходилось экспериментировать? Традиционный БФ-6, если хорошо потянуть, отстает от поролона даже через сутки. С фетром такого не происходит.


----------



## glory (15 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А с клеями для поролона не приходилось экспериментировать? Традиционный БФ-6, если хорошо потянуть, отстает от поролона даже через сутки. С фетром такого не происходит.


А зачем тянуть? И тем более "хорошо"?


----------



## vyachek (15 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> А зачем тянуть? И тем более "хорошо"?


Я к тому, что может быть в ходу уже какой-то другой клей, а я не знаю.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> 1. с клеями для поролона не приходилось экспериментировать?
> 2. Традиционный БФ-6, если хорошо потянуть, отстает от поролона даже через сутки.


1. Обычный Момент вполне устраивает. Если по Инструкции. Тонкий слой, пауза, прижим, выдержка.
2. Хорошо тянуть? Можно ещё перфоратором с заточенной лопаткой, потом уронить с балкона. Не, тянуть никого не пробовал.))


----------



## glory (15 Мар 2021)

Вообще БФ-6, он же медицинский, применяют потому как считается, что он не разрушает поролон - он на спиртовой основе. Я его не применяю.
Подушки клапанов клею силиконовым герметиком Ceresit CS 24 высокоэластичным. После застывания он как резина и липнет ко всему, кроме капрона. Время застывания около часа, т.е. можно работать спокойно..


----------



## vyachek (15 Мар 2021)

А технику приклеивания можно описать.? Дело в том, что на поролон я клей не наношу, а смазываю лайку и сам клапан. Отсюда и непрочность соединения. А если намазать поролон, то клей туда глубоко проникает и этот слой деревенеет.


----------



## glory (15 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А технику приклеивания можно описать.? Дело в том, что на поролон я клей не наношу, а смазываю лайку и сам клапан. Отсюда и непрочность соединения. А если намазать поролон, то клей туда глубоко проникает и этот слой деревенеет.


Ну, и? Вы же сами уже практически описали технику... Другой и быть не может. Могу только добавить, что намазывать проще всего просто банально пальцем...


----------



## gerborisov (15 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А технику приклеивания можно описать.? Дело в том, что на поролон я клей не наношу, а смазываю лайку и сам клапан. Отсюда и непрочность соединения. А если намазать поролон, то клей туда глубоко проникает и этот слой деревенеет.


Я клею ПВА. Бутерброды из лайки клапанов и поролона. Клей наношу только на лайку и клапан. На поролон не надо, иначе он проникает вглубь. Кисточкой, равномерным слоем. Тут же собираю в бутер и стоят несколько часов. Но опять же, это от бедности и поролон только для убитых в хлам 50-летних дров. (Других в ремонте не встречал)


----------



## AlexDm (16 Мар 2021)

Только Фильц (Фетр)! Хороший, мягкий фильц дорого стоит, купитьтоже проблематично, но переклеить все клапана довольно кропотливая работа и испортить всё поролоном просто недопустимо. Цените свой труд и деньги музыкантов!


vyachek написал(а):


> А технику приклеивания можно описать.? Дело в том, что на поролон я клей не наношу, а смазываю лайку и сам клапан. Отсюда и непрочность соединения. А если намазать поролон, то клей туда глубоко проникает и этот слой деревенеет.


Вы всё правильно делаете, не надо наносить клей на поролон или фетр. Достаточно нанести тонким слоем на клапан и лайку. Я пользуюсь клеем Момент кристал. Он густой и фетр не успевает промокнуть, прочности вполне достаточно, ещё ни один клапан после ремонтов не отклеился.


----------



## vyachek (16 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Только Фильц (Фетр)! Хороший, мягкий фильц





AlexDm написал(а):


> испортить всё поролоном просто недопустимо.


А как же баяны Юпитер и другие, такого же формата?


----------



## vyachek (16 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Я пользуюсь клеем Момент кристал


Клей отличный, но он на ацетоне и, по идее, должен поролон растворять. Поэтому я не пытался его использовать. А может быть в том что он растворяет ничего плохого и нет? Растворяя тонкий слой поролона, должна улучшается адгезия (сцепление клея с материалом). А нужно делать выдержку 10...15 минут после нанесения, как рекомендует изготовитель?


----------



## ugly (16 Мар 2021)

Я для поролона использовал клей Титан, он на спиртовой основе. Тоже не застывает в камень, как Момент кристалл.
Но времени после ремонта прошло ещё слишком мало (всего пара лет), чтобы говорить о долговечности.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Мар 2021)

Момент хорош тогда, когда есть желание читать евонную (или евойную) Инструкцию. Тонкий слой, выдержка, прижим. Когда им напитывают со всей дури и лепят наобум Лазаря всё что попало- это путь в никуда).
Если уж хочется стать апологетом ПВА, то не надо покупать то, что продают под видом ПВА. Надо идти в магазин и просить : "Дайте мне Titebond, аналог ПВА.". Или Момент-Столяр, это тоже ПВА от хорошего производителя.


----------



## MAN (16 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Момент хорош тогда, когда есть желание читать евонную (или евойную) Инструкцию. Тонкий слой, выдержка, прижим. Когда им напитывают со всей дури и лепят наобум Лазаря всё что попало- это путь в никуда).


Можете назвать марку клея, который можно лить и мазать как попало и сколько влезет, манкируя рекомендациями по егонному (данное местоимение, как и местоимение _егойный,_ следует писать через "г", а не через "в") применению, и при этом склеивать всё на свете с хорошим результатом? Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> 1. Можете назвать марку
> 2. благодарен.


1. Нет.
2. Канешное дело, а то как жеж.


----------



## glory (16 Мар 2021)

И опять жеж молодцы-ы..))
Да нет абсолютно идеальных клеев. Как и не только в клеях, а везде и во всем...


----------



## Mika One (17 Мар 2021)

А ведь можно на двусторонний скотч...


----------



## vyachek (17 Мар 2021)

Mika One написал(а):


> А ведь можно на двусторонний скотч...


Двухсторонний скотч отлично подходит для фетра, но абсолютно не прилипает к поролону.


----------



## glory (17 Мар 2021)

Mika One написал(а):


> А ведь можно на двусторонний скотч...


Проходили мы и двусторонний скотч.. Да, работает. Но, как бы сказать, прорыва технологии я не почувствовал.. Ни по времени, ни по себестоимости, ни по трудоемкости не превосходит клей. А внешне так аккуратно, как на клею не получится..


----------



## Mika One (17 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Двухсторонний скотч отлично подходит для фетра, но абсолютно не прилипает к поролону.


Я использую материал для строительных целей, буду дома, сфоткаю вещицу. Это белый слоистый материал, на мой взгляд хорошо подходит и не сминается, вот уже лет пять. На него приклеиваем широкий скотч, затем с другой стороны скотча приклеиваем клапаны, вырезаем ножницами, клапаны приклеиваем к другому скотчу, опять вырезаем клапана и к скотчу аккуратно приклеиваем лайки. Получается поточное производство, на мой взгляд экономится время.


----------



## AlexDm (17 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А как же баяны Юпитер и другие, такого же формата?


В дорогих баянах типа Юпитер в настоящее время клеят только на фильц, в старых моделях был поролон. У меня была Бариновская Россия, весь поролон посыпался, пришлось переклеить все клапана правой механики, в левой клапана оказались из дерева и подклеены толстой лайкой без подушки. Переклейка не понадобилась. Чтобы избежать нудной регулировки клавиатуры (из-за ломаной деки) я пронумеровал каждую лайку, так как они все очень разные по толщине, и все кнопки выстроились ровно и практически не пришлось подгибать рычаги.


----------



## AlexDm (17 Мар 2021)

Mika One написал(а):


> Я использую материал для строительных целей, буду дома, сфоткаю вещицу. Это белый слоистый материал, на мой взгляд хорошо подходит и не сминается, вот уже лет пять. На него приклеиваем широкий скотч, затем с другой стороны скотча приклеиваем клапаны, вырезаем ножницами, клапаны приклеиваем к другому скотчу, опять вырезаем клапана и к скотчу аккуратно приклеиваем лайки. Получается поточное производство, на мой взгляд экономится время.


Скотч со временем тоже теряет свойства липкости, это не лучше поролона. Уже испробовано - на лайку ПВА, на металлический клапан Момент Кристал, НТ-88, или что-нибудь в этом роде. Существует пористая мягкая резина, как уплотнитель между корпусом и мехом, только липкая с двух сторон, но и она, к сожалению, довольно быстро разлагается.


----------



## Mika One (17 Мар 2021)

Вот материал


----------



## Mika One (17 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Скотч со временем тоже теряет свойства липкости, это не лучше поролона. Уже испробовано - на лайку ПВА, на металлический клапан Момент Кристал, НТ-88, или что-нибудь в этом роде. Существует пористая мягкая резина, как уплотнитель между корпусом и мехом, только липкая с двух сторон, но и она, к сожалению, довольно быстро разлагается.


На скотч клеят автомобильные шилдики, в авиации он тоже применяется. Возможно у Вас был не очень качественный.


----------



## vyachek (17 Мар 2021)

Такая уплотнительная лента бывает самоклеющаяся с одной стороны. Так вот: есть видео, где её клеят на клапана без лайки вообще. Правда о гармони речь шла.


----------



## vyachek (17 Мар 2021)

А толстый двухсторонний скотч на вспененной основе может одновременно играть роль и амортизирующей прокладки. Ставил такой эксперимент пять лет назад на старом баяне. Пока компрессию держит.


----------



## MAN (17 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Правда о гармони речь шла.


Ну вот опять про гармонь упомянули, а что же это всё-таки за инструмент-то, кто-нибудь может объяснить так, чтобы даже человек с салатом оливье вместо мозгов уразумел? Преимущественно диатонический, с неполным басо-аккордовым набором, с небаянным тембром и заточенный на любительское исполнение фольклорной музыки? В подавляющем большинстве и с огромным количеством исключений (типа бывают и хроматические, и с полным набором, и настроенные в унисон, и для профессиональной игры сделанные)? И наверное именно поэтому использование в ней строительных материалов вроде представленного выше ППЭ (пенополиэтилена) вполне допустимо?


----------



## vyachek (17 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Ну вот опять про гармонь упомянули, а что же это всё-таки за инструмент-то, кто-нибудь может объяснить так, чтобы даже человек с салатом оливье вместо мозгов уразумел? Преимущественно диатонический, с неполным басо-аккордовым набором, с небаянным тембром и заточенный на любительское исполнение фольклорной музыки? В подавляющем большинстве и с огромным количеством исключений (типа бывают и хроматические, и с полным набором, и настроенные в унисон, и для профессиональной игры сделанные)? И наверное именно поэтому использование в ней строительных материалов вроде представленного выше ППЭ (пенополиэтилена) вполне допустимо?


Разумнее действовать методом исключения: всё то, что не баян и не аккордеон - оно и есть гармонь. Очень обширное понятие.


----------



## MAN (17 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Разумнее действовать методом исключения: всё то, что не баян и не аккордеон - оно и есть гармонь. Очень обширное понятие.


Согласен! Скажу даже больше - я и сам своим слабоумным винегретом додумался почти до этого же вывода. Получается, что все ручные пневматические гармоники с горизонтальным ведением меха, какие только есть на белом свете, делятся надвое - на гармони и на баяны с аккордеонами. Осталась самая малость - понять почему баян не есть гармонь и что является истинным побудительным мотивом старательного и категорического отмежевывания его от собственной прародительницы. Вообще какой смысл в таком странном делении - баяны особняком и гуртом всё остальное (очень обширное, как вы точно подметили)? Кому и зачем это нужно? И кстати, с понятием об аккордеоне также неплохо было бы разобраться, ибо с ним всё тоже запутано и совсем не однозначно. Но лучше наверное делать это на "Российских просторах", а не в "Фильце или поролоне".


----------



## vyachek (17 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> кстати, с понятием об аккордеоне также неплохо было бы разобраться


Здесь еще проще. Весь мир называет аккордеонами всё, что имеет мех и на нем можно играть музыку. И баян и гармонь и аккордеон для них всё Accordion.


----------



## AlexDm (17 Мар 2021)

Mika One написал(а):


> На скотч клеят автомобильные шилдики, в авиации он тоже применяется. Возможно у Вас был не очень качественный.


Автомобильный скотч довольно жёсткий для подушек, можно применить на скорую руку, а для капитального ремонта лучше фильц. Неспроста все фабрики его и клеят.


----------



## ugly (18 Мар 2021)

Двухсторонний скотч хорошей фирмы (3М, например)- отличная вещь. Он без вспененной прокладки между слоями: чисто основа, с двух сторон намазанная клеем...


----------



## Mika One (18 Мар 2021)

Да, ещё практический совет - при работе со скотчем периодически смачивайте лезвия ножниц водой, тогда работа пойдёт быстрее и точнее.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2021)

Удивительное дело... 70% проголосовало за фильц, а обсуждается только поролон


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Мар 2021)

vev написал(а):


> 70% проголосовало за фильц, а обсуждается только поролон


Это мечты форумчан о элитных инструментах за миллион и более. Мол, я вот поиграю на ГДР с поролоном, а потом повысят пенсию в сто раз, и я перейду в стан фильца, Италии и шёлковой рубахи с байковыми портянками..)).


----------



## ugly (18 Мар 2021)

А фильц-то что обсуждать? С ним и так всё нормально.


----------



## glory (18 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ... ГДР с поролоном, ....


Никогда не встречал...


----------



## hovrin120 (19 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А толстый двухсторонний скотч на вспененной основе может одновременно играть роль и амортизирующей прокладки.


Вот основное достоинство такого скотча, эта самая вспененная основа и заменяет фетр, скотч клеится на клапан и лайка на скотч, я так временно делал несколько клапанов держится не оторвешь, насчет того задубеет со временем или нет не знаю, но моток этого двухстороннего скотча год назад купил и сейчас вполне эластичный.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Мар 2021)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> и сейчас вполне эластичный.


Я почитываю тему и удивляюсь. Неужели не заметно, что всё кроме поролона имеет весьма серьёзную жёсткость? Я их много перещупал, они нифига не мягкие. Как бы совсем они НЕ нежные, эти материалы. Поролон, конечно, "музыкальный", а не с губки для мытья посуды. 
Или мне одному так кажется... .


----------



## ze_go (21 Мар 2021)

Материал Полар флис - хорошая альтернатива как фетру, так и поролону


----------



## AlexDm (21 Мар 2021)

Mika One написал(а):


> Вот материал


Я категорически против такого.



ze_go написал(а):


> Материал Полар флис - хорошая альтернатива как фетру, так и поролону


Где можно купить? Я покупал два года назад такой же синий в Германии по 8 евро за лист, одного листа достаточно для трех баянов типа Рубин. Мне показалось, что по качеству не уступает дорогому итальянскому.



Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Это мечты форумчан о элитных инструментах за миллион и более. Мол, я вот поиграю на ГДР с поролоном, а потом повысят пенсию в сто раз, и я перейду в стан фильца, Италии и шёлковой рубахи с байковыми портянками..)).


Кто ищет тот всегда найдет альтернативу поролону. Мне, например, попался плотный синтепон, дёшево и работает надёжно.



glory написал(а):


> Никогда не встречал...


Раньше инструменты Honner были на поролоне.


----------



## glory (21 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Раньше инструменты Honner были на поролоне.


Раньше.. это когда? И Вы уверены, что это был поролон?


----------



## ugly (21 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> инструменты Honner


Hohner - не ГДР ни разу...


----------



## AlexDm (22 Мар 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Hohner - не ГДР ни разу...


Сегодня нет разницы, словом Deutschland.



glory написал(а):


> Раньше.. это когда? И Вы уверены, что это был поролон?


 Уверен на все 100%, уже пять инструментов прошли через мои руки: три Hohner Atlantic (в нашей муз. школе) и два небольших, не помню точно модель. У всех были поролоновые подушки.

Вот такой я приобрёл в Германии за 8 евро лист. Очень хорошо работает.


----------



## glory (22 Мар 2021)

Да, "Хонер" как -то прошел мимо внимания... 
А 8 евро по-моему дороговато..


----------



## AlexDm (22 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Да, "Хонер" как -то прошел мимо внимания...
> А 8 евро по-моему дороговато..


30*45 см. очень даже приличный кусок за такие деньги, итальянский 10*10 см. стоит от 12 евро. Я уже выше писал, что существует в продаже плотный синтепон, который действительно дешёвый, но в последнее время не могу найти.


----------



## glory (22 Мар 2021)

Пробовал и синтепон и автовелюр.. 
Общий вердикт - ничего идеального нет. 
- натуральный фильц жрет моль и он сложнее в кремповке, чем поролон. Зато результат хороший
- искусственный фильц неплох, но по своим качествам уступает натуральному. Зато его не жрет моль.
Поролон со временем пропадает. Правда, современному поролону потребуется явно больше тех 10 - 15 лет, за которые пропадал старый.. Но все уверены, что поролон это плохо.. И эта возня с клеем.. и клавиатура на клапанах с поролоном "невнятная'.. Зато кремповать легче..
Все остальные материалы либо "от лукавого", либо от безисходности..


----------



## Mika One (23 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Пробовал и синтепон и автовелюр..
> Общий вердикт - ничего идеального нет.
> - натуральный фильц жрет моль и он сложнее в кремповке, чем поролон. Зато результат хороший
> - искусственный фильц неплох, но по своим качествам уступает натуральному. Зато его не жрет моль.
> ...


Можно ещё попробовать сукно, как в Ясной Поляне, для прямодечных инструментов, результат не идеальный, но вполне приемлемый.


----------



## AlexDm (23 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Пробовал и синтепон и автовелюр..
> Общий вердикт - ничего идеального нет.
> - натуральный фильц жрет моль и он сложнее в кремповке, чем поролон. Зато результат хороший
> - искусственный фильц неплох, но по своим качествам уступает натуральному. Зато его не жрет моль.
> ...


В Рубинах, последних лет выпуска, подушки клапанов были на синтепоне. Пока переклейка не понадобилась, компрессия хорошая. Через несколько лет эксплуатации пришлось регулировать клавиатуру, при нажатии на кнопки первого ряда происходит одновременное нажатие на колодку второго ряда, т. е. клавиатура приподнялась из-за сбившегося синтепона и колодки стали выступать выше плоскости грифа. Мне показалось, что просто синтепон не той плотности. Я пользуюсь таким.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Правда, современному поролону потребуется явно больше тех 10 - 15 лет, за которые пропадал старый.. Но все уверены, что поролон это плохо..


Это они делают вид, нагоняют понты. А сами знают, что нынешний поролон от хорошего производителя переживёт их и всех их учеников.
Правильно тут про кремповку сказано. Если инструмент не экстра- класса, то кремповка на нём просит поролона. Всё ж с люфтами, с зазорами уже с фабрики(... .


----------



## Alex33 (23 Мар 2021)

Никогда не занимался ремонтом и настройкой аккордеонов, баянов. Фильц-фетр и поролон изготавливаются, чисто, для музыкальных инструментов? Или приходится подбирать опытным путём из того, что есть в продаже?


----------



## AlexDm (24 Мар 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Никогда не занимался ремонтом и настройкой аккордеонов, баянов. Фильц-фетр и поролон изготавливаются, чисто, для музыкальных инструментов? Или приходится подбирать опытным путём из того, что есть в продаже?


Для муз. инструментов в основном используются специальные материалы. Цены на них довольно высокие, производитель, как правило, Италия, нет специализированных магазинов, отсюда проблемы с приобретением даже по высокой цене. Поэтому и приходится подбирать материалы опытным путём.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> и приходится подбирать материалы


Это точно). Сколько я загубил зелёных респираторов- можно бригаду таджиков снабдить на год вперёд. Потом появились иные возможности.. .


----------



## Alex33 (24 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Цены на них довольно высокие, производитель, как правило, Италия, нет специализированных магазинов, отсюда проблемы с приобретением даже по высокой цене.


А фирмы: АККА, Юпитер, где приобретают специальные материалы для своих инструментов? У них купить возможно? Если есть спрос, то почему не наладить производство и пустить данную продукцию в свободную продажу?


----------



## ugly (24 Мар 2021)

Спрос? Какой спрос?
Ремонт пары сотен или даже пары тысяч инструментов в год - спросом не является.
Производство пары-тройки сотен инструментов в год также спросом не является...


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Мар 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> наладить производство и пустить данную продукцию в свободную продажу


Лучше сразу выйти в окно). Путь к краху. Ибо товар уникальный, и производство окупится через 345 000 лет. Или чуть позже.


----------



## ugly (24 Мар 2021)

Не думаю, что для аккордеонов используется какой-то сильно специальный материал, который вот только для этой цели и производят.
Что фильц, что поролон. Но - одно дело купить материал в специализированном магазине, который точно походит; совсем другое пойти в магазин тканей, и взять там вдесятеро дешевле что-то похожее, которое хз как будет себя вести. А уж чинить этим хз чем чужие инструменты - ну его нафиг.
Консерватизм...


----------



## Alex33 (24 Мар 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Ремонт пары сотен или даже пары тысяч инструментов в год - спросом не является.
> Производство пары-тройки сотен инструментов в год также спросом не является...


Тогда, почему так трудно купить этот материал, даже за большие деньги? Кто знает: сколько аккордеонов, баянов, гармоней изготавливается в Италии? А в Германии, Чехии в Китае?


----------



## ugly (24 Мар 2021)

Да совсем не трудно, только дорого, потому как покупать не на Ali, а в европейском магазине или у частника на eBay.


----------



## Alex33 (24 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Путь к краху. Ибо товар уникальный, и производство окупится через 345 000 лет. Или чуть позже.


Имел ввиду небольшой цех при фабрике по изготовлению данного материала, но с уклоном для музыкальных инструментов.


----------



## Alex33 (24 Мар 2021)

"Согласно данным Итальянской Ассоциации Мастеров, каждый год в области Кастельфидардо производится порядка 16 000 аккордеонов, баянов и гармоник, 95% из которых уходят на экспорт, в частности в Европейский Союз, Россию, Китай, а также в Южную Америку, Японию и арабские страны". Это данные от декабря 2013 года.


----------



## ugly (24 Мар 2021)

Accordion leather, felt, accordion leather, treble, bass | eBay


Leder / Filz. Fertig zugeschnittene Beläge und den passenden Kleber. Rot oder Weiß. Sie erhalten: Matte. - Made in Italy -.



www.ebay.com




На гармонь одного листа хватит, на аккордеон может 2 потребоваться.
Общедоступно.


----------



## glory (25 Мар 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> На гармонь одного листа хватит, на аккордеон может 2 потребоваться.
> Общедоступно.


Это смотря с какой колокольни...
Вопрос ведь не в недоступности материалов, а в рентабельности использования. Не факт, что этого куска хватит на инструмент с ломанной декой, а в себестоимость уже заложено 33$. А клеять, резать, кремповать мастер будет из любви к искусству? Чувствуете, как сумма набегает? Особенно когда надо сделать на вчера? А многие будут согласны все это оплатить?


----------



## ugly (25 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> А многие будут согласны все это оплатить?


А почему мастер должен за три копейки делать капремонт инструменту с ломаной декой, который по скромным прикидкам после такого ремонта будет стоить тысяч семьдесят, а то и все сто? Для большинства ширпотреба капремонт экономически не оправдан, вообще.


----------



## AlexDm (25 Мар 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> А фирмы: АККА, Юпитер, где приобретают специальные материалы для своих инструментов? У них купить возможно? Если есть спрос, то почему не наладить производство и пустить данную продукцию в свободную продажу?


На сегодняшний день все фабрики язычковых-меховых инструментов приобретают материалы в Италии, для дешёвых инструментов используются дешёвые отечественные материалы. Хотя инструмент для обучения детей (баян, аккордеон) стоимостью от 700 $ уже трудно отнести к категории дешёвых. Я пробовал заказывать через фабрику - дешевле не получается.


----------



## ugly (25 Мар 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Хотя инструмент для обучения детей (баян, аккордеон) стоимостью от 700 $ уже трудно отнести к категории дешёвых.


Исключительно из-за экономической ситуации в России. Сами учебные инструменты на уровне ширпотребных ГДРовцев, а то и хуже...


----------



## glory (25 Мар 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> А почему мастер должен за три копейки делать капремонт инструменту с ломаной декой, который по скромным прикидкам после такого ремонта будет стоить тысяч семьдесят, а то и все сто? Для большинства ширпотреба капремонт экономически не оправдан, вообще.


Дык а я ж о чем?


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Мар 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Для большинства ширпотреба капремонт экономически не оправдан,


И делают этот КР альтруисты, скромные труженики музыкально- язычкового фронта. Ну как-же, вокруг беднота, и эта беднота отдаёт ребятёнка в ДМШ, купив ГДР-овца за 8-10 тр. Причём, как правило, они этот альтруизм не ценят и не понимают. Какие 5-6тр, мы его купили за 8, Вы что?? Пояснить, что на самом деле там 15-20, а не 5-6, невозможно. Вы- злостный барыга, обдираете население и жируете!
Тут уж просто руки опускаются((… .


----------



## kep (25 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> И делают этот КР альтруисты, скромные труженики музыкально- язычкового фронта. Ну как-же, вокруг беднота, и эта беднота отдаёт ребятёнка в ДМШ, купив ГДР-овца за 8-10 тр. Причём, как правило, они этот альтруизм не ценят и не понимают. Какие 5-6тр, мы его купили за 8, Вы что?? Пояснить, что на самом деле там 15-20, а не 5-6, невозможно. Вы- злостный барыга, обдираете население и жируете!
> Тут уж просто руки опускаются((… .


Ну, в качестве одного из доводов: сколько стоит пианино? А ремонт (не настройка)? В аккордеоне больше деталей, чем в пианино.
Убедить не удасться, за свои-то кровные, но в памяти засядет.


----------



## MAN (27 Мар 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Ну, в качестве одного из доводов: сколько стоит пианино?


В смысле сколько нужно заплатить чтобы его забрали наконец из малогабаритной квартиры в которой и без этого бесполезного предмета не хватает места?


----------



## ugly (27 Мар 2021)

Именно.
Те самые аккордеоны 50х-60х - это именно пианино "Ласточка", которых было выпущено столько, что они стояли в даже в однокомнатных квартирах. Только аккордеон меньше пианино, соответственно и детали в нём мельче.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Мар 2021)

Совсем ушли от темы). Пианино в ремонте НЕ проще. Делал три своих и несколько товарищам. Дольше и дороже. Причём если в язычковом инструменте формулировка "это конец" означает лишь необходимость повозиться в разы дольше и упорнее, то для пианино " конец" бывает реально полным и бесповоротным). Вирбельбанк, рама, дека,- это конечно тоже "детали", но их кончина за редкими исключениями- это смерть. Исключения- инструменты великих композиторов, которые нужны Истории. Но это сотни тысяч и сотни дней... . Там есть иная беда . КВР Вы не проведёте у клиента. Значит, надо иметь свои помещения, платить за транспорт, грузчиков, время. А если полноразмерный рояль на капиталку? И работать с ним полгода? И ни в какие двери он не лезет. Вот оно чё)))... .


----------



## kep (28 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Пианино в ремонте НЕ проще.


Ну так я и не утверждал, что проще


----------



## РОДИС (29 Июл 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Пробовал и синтепон и автовелюр..
> Общий вердикт - ничего идеального нет.
> - натуральный фильц жрет моль и он сложнее в кремповке, чем поролон. Зато результат хороший
> - искусственный фильц неплох, но по своим качествам уступает натуральному. Зато его не жрет моль.
> ...


Добрый день . Я немного " колхозник" , что такое кремповка . И всё-таки : что Вы скажите насчёт автовелюра ?


----------



## glory (29 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Добрый день . Я немного " колхозник" , что такое кремповка . И всё-таки : что Вы скажите насчёт автовелюра ?


Кремповать - регулировать механику непосредственно сгибая рычаги, тяги и т.д. Выполняется при помощи различных инструментов и приспособ, очень часто сделанных специально...
Автовелюр - от безисходности, сродни ремонту при помощи кувалды и какой-то матери...


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2021)

РОДИС, 

давайте Вы всё-таки начнете пользоваться поиском, а посты писать только, если информации так и не нашли. Здесь за время существования форума ответили на все возможные вопросы по десять раз.


----------



## РОДИС (29 Июл 2021)

Очень хорошо и доходчиво объяснили. Я с Вами полностью согласен. Но всё-таки я думаю что поролон, хоть и он рассыпается со временем ,компрессия сразу (после регулировки клапана становится лучше) У нас правда давно , мастер,когда не было в продаже поролона 3, 2 мм. разрезал толстый поролон на специальном столе при помощи раскалённой нити . Ещё к Вам такой вопрос всё таки есть различия между фильцем и мягким фетром? Заранее Вам благодарен.


----------



## РОДИС (29 Июл 2021)

vev написал(а):


> РОДИС,
> 
> давайте Вы всё-таки начнете пользоваться поиском, а посты писать только, если информации так и не нашли. Здесь за время существования форума ответили на все возможные вопросы по десять раз.


Хорошо . Я ещё чисто технически не освоился на форуме. Пользоваться поиском это значит в поиск забивать информацию , которая меня интересует. Хочу Вас спросить , если я сомневаюсь в постановке вопроса(соответствует ли он правилам форума или нет) , то куда мне можно обратится за помощью ?


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2021)

РОДИС,
Сложно придумать вопрос, запрещенный на форуме… Разве что политика или «Чей Крым?»  Вы можете спрашивать, что угодно, но запрос по ключевому слову «кремповка» или « Firotti” дал бы Вам тут же богатую пищу для размышлений… Поверьте, что сто раз отвечать на одни и те же вопросы, никому не хочется


----------



## РОДИС (29 Июл 2021)

Я Вас понял . Это всё равно как в фильме с лёгким паром (В новый год мы паримся в бане... ) Но знаете я очень рад , что попал на этот форум . Я за несколько дней посмотрел и изучил много вопросов , которые меня интересуют.


----------



## Вадим Ковпак (9 Авг 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Очень хорошо и доходчиво объяснили. Я с Вами полностью согласен. Но всё-таки я думаю что поролон, хоть и он рассыпается со временем ,компрессия сразу (после регулировки клапана становится лучше) У нас правда давно , мастер,когда не было в продаже поролона 3, 2 мм. разрезал толстый поролон на специальном столе при помощи раскалённой нити . Ещё к Вам такой вопрос всё таки есть различия между фильцем и мягким фетром? Заранее Вам благодарен.


Есть материал который не сравнится с фетром и поролоном -он вечный, упруго эластичный ,быстро клеющийся. Этим материалом сделал около 40 инструментов -компрессия 100%.Искал и экспериментировал очень долго .но это того стоило.Компрессия у 50-60 летних инструментов в 10 раз лучше чем они были с фабрики.


----------



## vev (9 Авг 2021)

Вадим Ковпак,

ох уж эти басни…. Без названия материала даже обсуждать нечего….

Теперь по поводу терминов: а что есть 100% компрессия и в чем и как ее мерить? Если в утечке воздуха, то 100 быть не может по определению. Это к Г.Х. Андерсену….

В качестве администратора предупреждаю о несоблюдении правил: после любого знака препинания ставится пробел!


----------



## РОДИС (10 Авг 2021)

Вадим Ковпак написал(а):


> Есть материал который не сравнится с фетром и поролоном -он вечный, упруго эластичный ,быстро клеющийся. Этим материалом сделал около 40 инструментов -компрессия 100%.Искал и экспериментировал очень долго .но это того стоило.Компрессия у 50-60 летних инструментов в 10 раз лучше чем они были с фабрики.


Доброго дня! А Вы не можете назвать этот загадочный материал , или это военная тайна ?


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Авг 2021)

Вадим Ковпак написал(а):


> он вечный, упруго эластичный ,быстро клеющийся. Этим материалом сделал около 40 инструментов


Давайте фото всех сорока инструментов, и по датам ремонтов. И фото с EXIF. Это так радостно, что Вы победили всех глупых ремонтников! Ждём каких-то объективных файлов с большим нетерпением!


----------



## MAN (10 Авг 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Доброго дня! А Вы не можете назвать этот загадочный материал , или это военная тайна ?





Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Давайте фото всех сорока инструментов, и по датам ремонтов. И фото с EXIF. Это так радостно, что Вы победили всех глупых ремонтников! Ждём каких-то объективных файлов с большим нетерпением!


Ну да, держите карман шире! Этот фейковый заброс очевидно рассчитан на то, что среди читателей форума найдутся потенциальные клиенты первооткрывателя загадочного"чудо-материала" и раскрывать свои карты однофамильцу легендарного партизанского командира нет никакого интереса. Самореклама это, короче говоря, и ничего более. Ну Kuzalogly-то это конечно отлично понимает, а вот РОДИС, боюсь, не совсем.


----------



## kep (10 Авг 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Ну да, держите карман шире! Этот фейковый заброс очевидно рассчитан на то, что среди читателей форума найдутся потенциальные клиенты первооткрывателя загадочного"чудо-материала" и раскрывать свои карты однофамильцу легендарного партизанского командира нет никакого интереса. Самореклама это, короче говоря, и ничего более. Ну Kuzalogly-то это конечно отлично понимает, а вот РОДИС, боюсь, не совсем.


Спалили партизанский отряд…


----------



## РОДИС (11 Авг 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Ну да, держите карман шире! Этот фейковый заброс очевидно рассчитан на то, что среди читателей форума найдутся потенциальные клиенты первооткрывателя загадочного"чудо-материала" и раскрывать свои карты однофамильцу легендарного партизанского командира нет никакого интереса. Самореклама это, короче говоря, и ничего более. Ну Kuzalogly-то это конечно отлично понимает, а вот РОДИС, боюсь, не совсем.


Да я всё прекрасно понимаю . Мне очень понравилась фраза "Компрессия у 50 -60 летних инструментов в 10 раз лучше , чем они были с фабрики .Из вежливости я задал этот вопрос . Вдруг скажет правду- матку , чем чёрт не шутит .


----------



## Вадим Ковпак (17 Авг 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Доброго дня! А Вы не можете назвать этот загадочный материал , или это военная тайна ?


Это коммерческая тайна-так как занимаюсь ремонтом баянов аккордеонов


----------



## Вадим Ковпак (17 Авг 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Ну да, держите карман шире! Этот фейковый заброс очевидно рассчитан на то, что среди читателей форума найдутся потенциальные клиенты первооткрывателя загадочного"чудо-материала" и раскрывать свои карты однофамильцу легендарного партизанского командира нет никакого интереса. Самореклама это, короче говоря, и ничего более. Ну Kuzalogly-то это конечно отлично понимает, а вот РОДИС, боюсь, не совсем.


Клиентов у меня хватает -просто времени и сил не хватает. Будете настойчивы скину ссылку на видео в ютубе сделаных инструментов


----------



## kep (18 Авг 2021)

Вадим Ковпак написал(а):


> Будете настойчивы скину ссылку на видео в ютубе сделаных инструментов


Вы предлагаете организовать коллективное камлание?
Как это было в одной детской книжке: "Дорогой Квинтилий Вар, верни легионы!"


----------



## Евгений Гейзлер (10 Ноя 2021)

Есть технические марки поролона. Они не гниют. Использование упаковочного одноразового поролона в изготовлении дорогих инструментов - это преступление!


----------



## sergius-sergius (10 Ноя 2021)

Я покупал искусственный фильц 3 мм, когда ремонтировал свой Юпитер-3 перед продажей. Сам кремповал. Получилось хорошо.


----------



## РОДИС (11 Ноя 2021)

Евгений Гейзлер написал(а):


> Есть технические марки поролона. Они не гниют. Использование упаковочного одноразового поролона в изготовлении дорогих инструментов - это преступление!



Здравствуйте! А какие технические марки поролона существует и где их приобрести?


----------



## MAN (11 Ноя 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! А какие технические марки поролона существует и где их приобрести?


Господь с вами! Зачем же самому-то себя такими пустяками обременять?
Ремонт аккордеона


----------



## Вячеслав Р. (11 Ноя 2021)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Только Фильц (Фетр)! Хороший, мягкий фильц дорого стоит, купитьтоже проблематично,Посмотреть вложение 11278 но переклеить все клапана довольно кропотливая работа и испортить всё поролоном просто недопустимо. Цените свой труд и деньги музыкантов!
> 
> Вы всё правильно делаете, не надо наносить клей на поролон или фетр. Достаточно нанести тонким слоем на клапан и лайку. Я пользуюсь клеем Момент кристал. Он густой и фетр не успевает промокнуть, прочности вполне достаточно, ещё ни один клапан после ремонтов не отклеился.


Мягкий фильц купить можно в "Леонардо", сеть магазинов по рукоделию. Толщина и расцветка - разнообразные. Есть листовой, есть в рулонах. Как раз тонкий поролон найти проблема. Ну и главное - если чинить ширпотреб, то да, поролон вполне устраивает. А если переклеивать клапана инструментов с выборной системой, или с ломанной декой, или и с тем и другим - нет смысла затрачивать титанические усилия и снова клеить поролон, который по прошествии нескольких лет "сядет".


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Ноя 2021)

Может, я повторяюсь.. . Что было в оригинале производителя- то и надо ставить. Качество немецкого и итальянского поролона выросло. Если кто-то собирается дожить до истлевания современного импортного поролона и рассуждает про "несколько лет",- тому явно лет 5-6. Музыканты возраста 40-50 лет умрут значительно раньше прихода в негодность современного импортного поролона... . Увы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Ноя 2021)

Ставлю по заказу владельцев фильц вместо умершего поролона. Все люди думают, что будут 
жить долго... . Наивные.


----------



## gradas37 (9 Дек 2021)

Yaroslav Yatsyk написал(а):


> Здравствуйте друзья. На форуме иногда случаются споры по поводу материала для переклейки основания клапанов. Мне интересно увидеть мнения профессионалов касательно этого вопроса. Я создал голосование для этого.


Я использую флис-синтетика,не гниёт и моль не жрёт!!!и в отличие от фетра(фильц-это толстый фетр,то есть не шляпный,его используют фортепианные мастера)более мягкий,как поролон поэтому клапана не барабанят по деке.уже не первый год использую и все довольны!


----------

